
Yo hackers, can I ask this? - chewyandjedi
Are developers really willing to work for equity at new startups? What would that entail?
======
cerberusss
Work for equity? You mean, only work for equity? Without a salary? No. Work
for a salary that's lower than the market, plus equity to make up the
difference, sure.

------
webmaven
There is a name for a developer willing to work for a startup in exchange for
equity: co-founder

